# New UK surrogacy dispute case



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

The English Court has just published a judgment about a disputed surrogacy case in which I represented the father.
It's a case of surrogacy 'gone wrong'. A combination of misinformation, a catalogue of legal errors and marital breakdown caused legal uncertainty for the IPs, their surrogate and their child. A complete lack of specialist legal advice resulted in the illegal drafting of a surrogacy contract, confusion about the parties' legal status and the IPs missed the six month deadline for issuing a parental order application. The judge made it clear that the six month deadline is non-extendable in law. As a result, a parental order could not be granted and the surrogate remains legal mother for the child. The child is now a ward of court and subject to a shared residence order. 

The judge said the case was a 'cautionary tale' and highlighted the need for specialist legal advice and better information for IPs and surrogates. I'll post more information about the case shortly.
The case was covered in the press today - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2574143/Do-surrogate-pregnancy-ends-legal-chaos-three-year-old-boy-effectively-having-two-mothers.html. 

Louisa


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

There's more information about the case here with a link to where you can find the full judgment - http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/2014/03/informal-surrogacy-arrangements-cautionary-tale/

Louisa


----------

